# New from NC



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

It has been a long time coming, but I have finally taken some serious steps (serious to me anyway) in order to become a beekeeper. I had my first beekeeping class yesterday, and will continue the class over the next month. I have been skimming here and there for a few years this and that about beekeeping, but did not get too serious about it until about 6 months ago, when I finally picked up some books. Well, for my birthday, my significant other got her and I registered for a bee class. I do not think I will be able to afford to get a hive and all the equipment this year, gear, etc, but hope to have everything ready to go by next spring. This greatly depresses me to start the actual thing I am learning about in a year, but I am really trying to approach this the right way, and with confidence. I hope this method will help me not only stick with the hobby, but also contribute something to the hobby (or as some seem to suggest, _lifestyle_  .) 

As for not-really-related-to-beekeeping things about me, I really enjoy outdoors, and my first passion is horticulture. I am currently in school in hope of one day finishing my degree out in the field of horticulture and food production. It was a combination of my love for plants, and a side hobby of homebrew (mead), that led me to stumble upon the incredibly interesting hobby of beekeeping. After serious introspect and consideration, I think it is a very good skill set to add to my arsenal, as it can help with my plants, and learn about them at the same time! It just seems to fit so well with the lifestyle I eventually want to live, it almost seems destiny for me to to take interest in it when I have in my life. 

I look forward to learning with and from all of you!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I'm a newbie too and was shocked at how quickly the price adds up for the equipment needed. On top of the bee equipment I am installing an electric fence to keep bears out. Yikes!


----------



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck. It took me a while to get into beek I had been talking about it for years. Started with one hive, at the time I did not know it was better to have two, by the end of this summer should be in the twenties.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

If u go to the bee meetings u hear about swarms all u need are the boxes late swarms. And if u like fishing try swarm trapping and bee lineing. Used equipment is cheaper.


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

Lazer128 said:


> Welcome to the site. I'm a newbie too and was shocked at how quickly the price adds up for the equipment needed. On top of the bee equipment I am installing an electric fence to keep bears out. Yikes!


Thanks Lazer! I've been pricing things online for a few months, but now that I am taking the class, and prob going to join the local club, I will prob buy local, as I always try to do. The price difference is nominal, it creates community, and builds a bond with highly knowledgeable people in my experience. You just can't get the piece of mind knowing I can call or visit the local (very local, friendly group of people) supplier, with loads of questions, or just pay a visit when I'm in the learning mood in search of a conversation. 

Bears! Holy guacamole! We have a few *****, field mice, and coyotes to worry about and manage, but bears, oh my!



billybwf said:


> Welcome to the site and good luck. It took me a while to get into beek I had been talking about it for years. Started with one hive, at the time I did not know it was better to have two, by the end of this summer should be in the twenties.





Davidnewbeeboxbuilder said:


> If u go to the bee meetings u hear about swarms all u need are the boxes late swarms. And if u like fishing try swarm trapping and bee lineing. Used equipment is cheaper.


I am *quite* interested in catching a swarm, but I've been learning so much about general beekeeping, I don't know if I will have the confidence/knowledge to do that my first go around. I have thought about used equip, but I become weary when I learn about pests and disease. I would go this route if I trusted person selling it to me, and would most definitely go this route as far as honey processing and wax equipment, but I think I want to go the new route with the actual hives. Smokers and suits, I might buy those used as well. Thanks for the input! I one day most definitely want to catch my own swarm! I have also thought about getting a job in swarm removal, but I'm not sure what the licensing/education requirements to get hired on are, or if any local swarm removers are hiring.


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

billybwf said:


> Welcome to the site and good luck. It took me a while to get into beek I had been talking about it for years. Started with one hive, at the time I did not know it was better to have two, by the end of this summer should be in the twenties.


I one day hope to get into the 10s or maybe 20s as far as hives, maybe get a few pollination contracts or something. I am just not sure what the market is around here for that, or what the rate is/standard agreement.

How long did it take you to get that big if you don't mind? I hear my first year is going to be *maybe* enough honey yield to overwinter my bees in our mild climate, I'd like to avoid this and at least get some for personal consumption as well, but I'm not sure it is feasable. I just don't know what kind of time I am looking at in order to get into actually selling surplus wax (_very_ excited about wax) and honey.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

If you want bees, and discretionary cash is hard to come by, set up a swarm trap, put a few drops of lemongrass oil directly onto the wood, and see what happens. You may just have a swarm move in, with virtually no investment. 

A small bottle of lemongrass oil can be less than $10, and if you are decent at scrounging, you may be able to find materials for a swarm trap box for free. It certainly true that you might not catch anything, but give it a try.

You probably will need to buy a smoker and a veil, but most other items can be scrounged or made yourself, particularly if you are interested in a top bar hive. It just takes time and a few tools. :lookout:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Guy, where is Randolph NC.


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> If you want bees, and discretionary cash is hard to come by, set up a swarm trap, put a few drops of lemongrass oil directly onto the wood, and see what happens. You may just have a swarm move in, with virtually no investment.
> 
> ...


This sounds awesome! I think I actually might be able to make a top bar, as I get free pallets from work in rather good condition. I usually make them into upcycled home furnishing and decor, realllly simple stuff like wine racks and endtables because my carpentry isnt the best, but I'm sure I could use some to make a top feeder. The problem I see with this is, I want to get into production. I dont know if a top bar has a means of queen exclusion, as I wouldn't want brood in my honey combs, tainting my product. I am, however, really more interested in wax and propolis, as soon as I find how I'm going to sell my propolis. Not sure what the market for that is, particularly around here, or how much is typically produced a season...these are things I have to work on still.


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

sfisher said:


> Welcome Guy, where is Randolph NC.


Hey fisher! Randolph County. It is near Greensboro, about an hour North of Charlotte, houses Asheboro (not to be confused with Asheville), High Point, Archdale, Trinity....does this give you a better idea?


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

sfisher said:


> Welcome Guy, where is Randolph NC.


Hey fisher! Randolph County. It is near Greensboro, about an hour North of Charlotte, houses Asheboro (not to be confused with Asheville), High Point, Archdale, Trinity....does this give you a better idea?


----------



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyDurden said:


> I one day hope to get into the 10s or maybe 20s as far as hives, maybe get a few pollination contracts or something. I am just not sure what the market is around here for that, or what the rate is/standard agreement.
> 
> How long did it take you to get that big if you don't mind? I hear my first year is going to be *maybe* enough honey yield to overwinter my bees in our mild climate, I'd like to avoid this and at least get some for personal consumption as well, but I'm not sure it is feasable. I just don't know what kind of time I am looking at in order to get into actually selling surplus wax (_very_ excited about wax) and honey.


Two years but I bought several nucs and packages. Make my own wooden ware except for frames. I really enjoy making the equipment. I like working in wood have done it most of my life. I am thinking about selling assembled boxes and frames probably just locally.


----------



## Mark Duncan (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey GuyDurden,
I'm in Winston, this is my second year. If you're looking for a good supplier (other than driving up to Brushy Mtn), check out John Pledger at Triad Bee Supply (http://triadbeesupply.com/) He's up in Trinity. Nice guy too!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome GD!


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

Mark Duncan said:


> Hey GuyDurden,
> I'm in Winston, this is my second year. If you're looking for a good supplier (other than driving up to Brushy Mtn), check out John Pledger at Triad Bee Supply (http://triadbeesupply.com/) He's up in Trinity. Nice guy too!


I literally went and saw him just a few hours ago! :banana: He was at our first beeclass, and I heard about his shop, it's right near where I grew up and went to school. So my girlfriend, son and I went up there today and talked for a few hours. I learned quite a bit in that short time, he is a super nice guy. I now have more direction in what equipment to buy. I'm hoping I can have the finances by the end of feb. (though cutting it close timewise) to get started!


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

GuyDurden said:


> I literally went and saw him just a few hours ago! :banana: He was at our first beeclass, and I heard about his shop, it's right near where I grew up and went to school. So my girlfriend, son and I went up there today and talked for a few hours. I learned quite a bit in that short time, he is a super nice guy. I now have more direction in what equipment to buy. I'm hoping I can have the finances by the end of feb. (though cutting it close timewise) to get started!


He also told me about his extractor space renting. So that is good too if I actually produce enough. He said he would ask for the cappings as part of the agreement, and I'm hoping I can maybe pay him more or something, as my girl and I are really interested in the wax for cosmetics and candles. Since she's quite involved as well, I'd hate to cut her out. Maybe he can take some propolis or something? idk...we'll see!


----------



## Mark Duncan (Mar 30, 2012)

GuyDurden said:


> He also told me about his extractor space renting. So that is good too if I actually produce enough. He said he would ask for the cappings as part of the agreement, and I'm hoping I can maybe pay him more or something, as my girl and I are really interested in the wax for cosmetics and candles. Since she's quite involved as well, I'd hate to cut her out. Maybe he can take some propolis or something? idk...we'll see!


Yeah that's a weird arrangement if you ask me, cappings are yours, especially if you're paying for the space I would think. Some people don't care to deal with the whole wax process...it can be involved, so I'm sure there are a plenty who would gladly give it away. But I wouldn't. There's probably somebody in your local bee club that would let you do extractions the same day they do theirs and maybe not charge you a thing or at the very least maybe you give them a couple pounds of honey or something. You might not even have enough honey to bother with it this first season. If you haven't joined the bee club though, get on that. Those folks have been super helpful to me. 

One tip as you're saving up to get your equipment, don't wait to order your bees. Go ahead and get that ordered, you can always get woodenware a couple weeks before delivery of the bees and be set, you aren't guaranteed to get bees if you wait too long. Order soon if you can.


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

Mark Duncan said:


> Yeah that's a weird arrangement if you ask me, cappings are yours, especially if you're paying for the space I would think. Some people don't care to deal with the whole wax process...it can be involved, so I'm sure there are a plenty who would gladly give it away. But I wouldn't. There's probably somebody in your local bee club that would let you do extractions the same day they do theirs and maybe not charge you a thing or at the very least maybe you give them a couple pounds of honey or something. You might not even have enough honey to bother with it this first season. If you haven't joined the bee club though, get on that. Those folks have been super helpful to me.
> 
> One tip as you're saving up to get your equipment, don't wait to order your bees. Go ahead and get that ordered, you can always get woodenware a couple weeks before delivery of the bees and be set, you aren't guaranteed to get bees if you wait too long. Order soon if you can.


Yea, I thought it was strange he'd want the wax too. I considered just spending another 100 bucks over the summer and getting this plastic hand crank extractor I found on blue sky, Figured it'd be worth a couple of seasons while I start out so I'm not reliant on others.

I plan on joining that club at the end of the class, when we can also take the test to get our certs. I'm pretty excited! 

He said first year beeks historically don't yield much their first year, but the last 2-3 (and he presumed this year) people just starting out have actually done quite well, because we've had such mild winters. I guess we will see how it goes! 

He also said I had until the end of feb. to order my bees to without venturing into dangerous territory on wether I'd receive them or not, I'm going to see how my finances are next week, and go from there.


----------

